# Guinness Draught BIAB



## falcon250 (21/5/14)

G'day all,

Just wondering if anyone has a Guinness Draught recipe for BIAB that's pretty dam close to the real thing?

Cheers,

Falcon250,


----------



## SixStar (23/5/14)

From my understanding there really aren't that many changes needed when you BIAB. Perhaps bumping the recipe up a bit for more wort at the end of the boil as BIAB can produce more trub in the kettle.

With said I'm sure there are a lot of great Guinness clone recipes out there. I'm sure someone will be along soon with a recommendation. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/14)

Australian Draught Guinness is made on a lager yeast, but for an Irish Stout I'd always use Wyeast Irish Ale.

A few points:

Edit: I'd recommend getting the UK roasted barley. I once used Joe White and the beers ended up more like Tooheys Old than Guinness, I guess it's a different flavour for local usage - I know it's used to colour up some beers like Reschs so probably best to steer away from it for Guinness. They get their black goop for local Guinness direct from Dublin.

No hop aroma required, just a single addition of a clean bittering hop - I'd use Magnum. I expect Tooheys just use isohop over here.
Ferment at 23 degrees - it will finish in a couple of days. That's what they do in Dublin (actually they go 40 hours at 24 degrees)

I always use a bit of some biscuitty type malt (Amber in my case) as Guinness don't use just base pale malt, they get a sort of "brown" malt made that's a bit more complex than pale. Using pale plus roast barley leaves the brew a bit one dimensional.

And of course great served on Nitrogen 
**********************************************************************

*Stout Draught*
Dry Stout

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.600
Total Hops (g): 20.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 27.8 (EBC): 54.8
Bitterness (IBU): 32.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (86.96%)
0.400 kg Roasted Barley (8.7%)
0.200 kg Amber Malt (4.35%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 23°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## pat86 (23/5/14)

Thanks Bribie, I've never searched for Guinness clones but I am completely surprised about the fermentation you've described. It seems very counter-intuitive! 

For bottlers, has there ever been a method of getting that creamy head without a nitrogen tap?!


----------



## Not For Horses (23/5/14)

Get a small syringe, 10 or 20ml I guess. Suck up a bit of beer then hold the tip about about 3mm from the head and squirt it back in. Perfect looking Guinness head.


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/14)

Pocket Sparkler

Yes, there's a mindset (probably, originally, as a self righteous reaction to kit instructions to ferment up to 30 degrees) that all ale yeasts should be fermented at less than 20 degrees or you'll produce 23L of poison. However many of them such as Wyeast Ringwood and Irish Ale do best over 20. I believe many craft breweries in the UK ferment in low 20s.

All depends on the yeast, for example West Yorkshire does well at 16 degrees as that's what it was bred to do in the stone square fermenters in the chilly Yorkshire Weather.


----------



## falcon250 (23/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> Australian Draught Guinness is made on a lager yeast, but for an Irish Stout I'd always use Wyeast Irish Ale.
> 
> A few points:
> 
> ...


Thanks Bribie looks great, the only yeast I've got to use is mangrove Jack's M07 British Ale as it's all I could get the other day at the brew shop, hopefully it'll work ok.


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/14)

Should be fine, but if you have temp control perhaps do at 21 degrees to avoid possible fruity esters. :beerbang:


----------



## S.E (24/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> Australian Draught Guinness is made on a lager yeast, but for an Irish Stout I'd always use Wyeast Irish Ale.
> 
> A few points:
> 
> ...


Shouldn’t there be flaked barley in that recipe? I always understood Guinness used about 20% FB and Beamish used wheat.


----------



## Donske (24/5/14)

S.E said:


> Shouldn’t there be flaked barley in that recipe? I always understood Guinness used about 20% FB and Beamish used wheat.


That is my impression too, my recipe is MO base, 15% flaked barley, 10% roast barley. 

Its close to the cans, the roast flavour is a bit stronger though.


----------



## Bribie G (24/5/14)

Yes that would work very well. Not sure if Guinness still uses it, will have to consult the Bill Yenne book if I can get my hands on a copy.


----------



## S.E (25/5/14)

I went through a spate brewing Irish Stouts a few years ago. The first one was about 7% roast 10% flaked. It wasn’t nearly dark enough so the next batch I went with 10% roast 20% flaked, it was better but still not quite dark enough so I got annoyed and tried 14% roast 20% flaked fully expecting it to taste awful and need blending with a single malt ale I had at the time.

To my surprise it tasted great (without blending) and was very smooth. I brought a cube along to a club real ale fest and it poured with a perfect creamy head through an engine and was a popular drop on the day.


----------



## waggastew (25/5/14)

Another couple of notes from listening to various podcasts:

1. Water used should be relatively soft. Its not full of carbonates like often reported

2. The amount of roast should be relatively small BUT you need to mill it extra fine to get the colour out of it.


----------



## S.E (25/5/14)

Roast barley disintegrates to dust for me, don’t think i could mill it coarse if I tried.


----------

